

Ask HN: What is the best tangible benefit of social networks? - samikc

What is the most compelling tangible benefit that you can think of Social networks like FB or Twitter.
======
impendia
In grad school I had a friend I had a mild crush on. She posted on Facebook
that she was going to a concert by this over-the-top disco band -- "Anyone
want to come along?"

I did. Not only did I like this person, but ridiculous disco music is very
much my idea of a good time! We had a blast.

 _Maybe_ that evening happens without FB, maybe not. FB offers a way to ping
your whole social network and see what comes back. Sometimes nothing -- which
can be a downer. But sometimes it works, and when it does it's awesome.

------
kkt262
It's a great way to keep track of the latest news and happenings in the world
and in my local community. I admit I wasn't much of a news reader when I was
younger, but now I'm much more plugged in and social media helps me do this.

------
vermasque
I have used it to contact people who you haven't contacted in a while without
their current contact information on hand. In other words, it provides
identity services that may be less brittle than e-mail or phone numbers.

------
ActVen
Momentum. If an issue is identified and numerous people seem to care about it
and pass it along, few channels can match a social network's ability to get it
attention.

------
whamill
The Arab Spring.

